# Looking for a large quanity of straw



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are looking for a large quality of small bales of long rye straw or long barley or wheat. Must be weed free and no corn fodder. We have some very picky customers. We will probably need 5000 to 10000 bales.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob M said:


> We are looking for a large quality of small bales of long rye straw or long barley or wheat. Must be weed free and no corn fodder. We have some very picky customers. We will probably need 5000 to 10000 bales.


PM NDVA HAYMAN(Mike Harris)....i believe he has some barley and wheat straw. Not too far from you either Bob.

Regards, Mike


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Bob M,

We will be baling around 700 acres of 4x5 net wrapped wheat straw in Eastern NC this up coming season. Contact me if you will be needing any this year.

AH


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks AH, but we need small squares for the horse market up here.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Might be able to get ya some. I'd have to talk to the guy that trucks. Frieght might be Kinda high to get it that far. Pm me if interested. In this area it will be thin this year. Scrounging for acres to bale...


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Were ya located we bale roughly 4000 small barley a year.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Bob,

We can do small squares. Were located an Hr east of Raleigh, NC


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

If still looking let me know. Thks


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Will be doing oat straw small squares, dont know if that will work. Probably looking to only sell 2 semi loads as straw is tight in our area. Located 25 miles north of the Port Huron Michigan Pm me if interested


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Grade A Straw. 4x5 net wrapped (3 wraps). Rolling up to stay In front of bean planters. Plan on putting some in smaller squares. Pm if interested.

AH


----------

